# Cubans at Walmart



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My parents vacation in Mexico every winter was told by a few people that Walmarts in Cancun has a good selection of Cubans at good prices (it is Walmart after all). 

Does anyone have experience with purchasing Cubans at this Walmart?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

The deals are only when the *Blue light *is on.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

:r Visit Jersey, there are cubans everywhere, not just Walmart.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Seriously though, jokes aside... I've only been to a Walmart once, and they tout low prices. Are cigar prices regulated in Mexico as they are in Europe?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Are Walmarts are Loaded with Cubans.

Some Mexicans as well ! :r


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Seriously though, jokes aside... I've only been to a Walmart once, and they tout low prices. Are cigar prices regulated in Mexico as they are in Europe?


Cigars are considered luxury items here in Mexico so they do are taxed, for example the other day i bought at LCDH a Cohiba Robusto for 23dlls. so you can have an idea of how much they can cost. Here in Mexicali i havent seen cigars at Walmart, but a while ago they were selling some at another similar store, but after some checking some were legit and some were fake (usually the popular ones). Eventually they closed down that humi. But im talking on here in Mexicali, and i havent been to Cancun's Walmart.


----------



## Kro77 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am guessing here, but since Walmart is an american owned company they would be prohibited from selling cuban products under the trading with the enemy act even if it is in another company. Did you guys see the stink that the State Department made when the cuban oil execs where holding a meeting at a Starwood hotel in mexico.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah i saw it the other day at the news paper. 
The Cubans already knew that will happen since it is a US owned Hotel, but ever since the "just eat and leave" affair (last time there was somekind of multinational meeting president Fox made Castro leave Mexico cause Bush said "If Castro is there i wont go") they have been trying everytime they can to show how Mexico has become a puppet or backdoor patio for the US (which unfortunatly for us Mexicans it is true). I understand the situation about the hotel (US owned and that stuff), but also think it shows how weak our country (Mexico) has Become.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

something about buying Cubans at a friggin wal mart raises a red flag for me considering the ones in the states dont even really sell cigar, just that crap swishers and phillies that are wanna be cigars.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I believe it is illegal for any U.S. company or individual to sell or consume Cuban cigars anywhere. So I don't think that Walmart was selling real Cubans.


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Cuban's in Walmart, Cancun, Mexico.

:r


----------

